# We're All F**ked



## Mr. Lakers (May 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

It has become more clear to me that we're all f**ked.

Dealing with this for years, and way beyond sick of it.

Doctors don't know much about this field of medicine. They are concerned with the life threatening diseases, but at least if you have one of those you could die instead of feeling like you are dying and death never coming (aka torture!)

Lol, anyone know of any drugs that would make this better? weed makes it way worse!

Guess its either live with this sh*t or give up..........well I can't give up cause i won't hurt friends and family like that. So i'm stuck, like the rest of you, which brings me back to my first point :

We're all F**ked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

I am not going to criticize you for the way you spoke, quite honestly, about how you feel. How could I possibly do that when I have been feeling so much the same way for the last several days.

I have 'something new' ...even though I have not been having a lot of diarrhea, when I have even a nice, NORMAL, not strenuous bm...in about 15 minutes or so, I just start to melt down with horrible fatigue and feel sick all over...

I talked with the dr who wouldn't agree with anything I said: like it could be the vagus nerve...because it wasn't HIS idea!! I HATE going to drs and will avoid them like the plague itself.

I correspond via email with him (you can do that with Kaiser) and I asked him if he would please give me Cyclobenpramine (sp) which according to my daughter's friend and my doing a lot of research online...HAS HELPED PEOPLE with this same exact condition...but he has to see me. I have no idea if he will allow me to try it or not. Hell, I'm a senior! We should be allowed to try ANYTHING. When I wake up in the morning I start being afraid of how I am going to feel and how will I make it through the day. I am terrified of having a bm because I know what will happen. I think I will ask the dr if I can speak with a counselor. It might help.

Like you, I would never off myself and do that to my family....All this dr wants to do is more expensive tests. Until I am on Medicaid, I can't afford the expensive co pays. Period. So, believe me, I do understand. Once in awhile, I will feel really good...and I try to milk those precious moments for all they re worth. So please take the best care of yourself that you can. I do understand. Wish I were there to give you a hug.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed. I get a lot of relief from weed though. It makes my stomach RELAX and makes me a bit less nervous about eating. I suppose everyone is different since all of our bodies are fucked in a number of ways! Its the only thing that helps me.


----------

